# Tecumseh H30 model 354394 Tiller



## jpfaile (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a Troy Bilt 3.5 HP Garden tiller with a Carburetor problem and
need some help on how to overhaul the Carburetor.
I would also would appreciate some pictures of the 3.5 HP engine.

Thanks: Jerry


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Here are the links for both the carb and engine repair manuals.Hope this helps.

Carb Repairs-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/

Engine Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## jpfaile (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you very much that was exactly what i needed.

Jerry


----------



## jpfaile (Mar 2, 2012)

*Tecumseh Carburetor # 5146 B G*



usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome.Here are the links for both the carb and engine repair manuals.Hope this helps.
> 
> Carb Repairs-
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/
> ...


Do you know how to convert this Carburetor # (5146 B G) to a Tecumseh 
part #. It is on a 3.5 H30 Tecumseh engine?:wave:


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

This site should help you with finding the model and spec no. for your engine so the correct carb can be found:
http://small-engines.com/mtc.html


----------

